# Lizards > General Lizards >  Best Substrate for Blue Tongue Skink (BTS)

## MelissaFlipski

Not sure how much this may have been discussed here, but a search did not find too much on it.

I've had our BTS since last summer.  First, we had her (or him) on shredded aspen.  I recently got some sani-chips and have been switching some animals over to it with subsequent cleanings.  I switched Zelda, the BTS, to it, but I think it's not to her liking as much b/c it sticks around her eyes.  Is this normal?

What are acceptable substrates for them?  She does love to burrow.  Would shredded newspaper (through a paper shredder) be OK.  And what is the BEST substrate for them?

Also, do you think BTS'es can suffer from lack of attention/handling?  Or is handling primarily for the pleasure of the keeper?

Some of her favorite dietary delights are red grapes, Madagascar Hissers and American grasshoppers (seasonal, LOL - no chemicals used on our 8 acres, so I assume they're safe).  She also enjoys the NASCO turtle brittle we got for our Eastern box turtle, since she gets some of that too to ensure good protein intake with a high quality diet - no more cat food!   :Very Happy:   For anyone interested, I highly recommend the NASCO turtle brittle - it's used by the Atlanta Zoo.

I'm still learning.  Thanks for your help!  I'll try to post a picture.  I think she's an Irian Jaya.

----------


## Argentra

:Smile:  BTS are actually one of the few herps that can be said to 'like' handling. That said, if they don't get it regularly they can become rather ornery.

As for substrate, I've read that chip aspen (larger 'chunks') is much preferred to shredded because of the sharpness of the long thin shredded pieces. The best care sheet I've found is on BlueTongueSkinks.net, which is also a very nice forum.  :Smile: 

How much is that brittle stuff and where can you get it from? Variety is important in their diet, but all I can get is cat food for my little guy. I'm afraid he'll get tired of it before long.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Argentra, thanks for your reply.  I checked out the Bluetongueskinks.net and their care sheet in the past.  They do not mention sani-chips.  They mentioned _shaved_ aspen though.  What do you think of the sani-chip idea?  Where can I get shaved aspen (instead of shredded) and how much does it run?  I got the sani-chips from Amazon.com.  I got a really good deal b/c the shipping was only $6.59 for a 20 lb bag and for two 20 lb bags.  So I got two 20 lb bags for only $25 with the shipping.  But I think Amazon made a mistake since they have now removed this product.  But just google "aspen sani-chips" and look for a bargain.  They are very small chips but dust-free and baked.

The turtle brittle is available from www.enasco.com.  But it is rather pricey if you worry your skink won't like it.  The reason I like it is b/c it is SO high in protein.  I tried it once and the skink loved it, so I rotate it in with other meals.  You have to soak the brittle b/c it is very hard, or offer it served in water.  I only feed every other day b/c that's what they say to do for eastern box turtles; and the skink seems to eat on that schedule, too.  Sometimes, she'll go three days, then hunt and scarf down three hissers (on the verge of adulthood) in ten minutes.  I love watching her hunt.

The secret for me with her diet is in its variety.  I always offer a protein source in her bowl (mealworms, turtle brittle, hard-boiled eggs) with fruit and/or veggies and often a carb (usually, wild or brown rice).  Some of the offerings have been blueberries, grapes, corn, peas, apple, broccilli, rice (brown or wild), diced raw carrots, cantelope, cilantro, spinach, and always the dusting of calcium.  She and the turtle have nearly the same diet, but the turtle can't hunt crickets and roaches - poor little slow guy.   :Wink: 

The skink we have is off of Craig's list - free.  She was born to a wild caught mom at a pet store (or so the story goes).  The previous keeper said she ate cat food and fruit, but no veggies and didn't like crickets.  We started her on wild grasshoppers and her hunting instinct woke up.  Now she just started eating crickets after having had plenty of hissing cockroaches and mealworms, too.

How long have you been keeping BTS's??  How many do you have etc.?

If you aren't sure about the brittle, send me a pm with your mailing address and I'll send you a couple ounces to try.  Or let me know if you want me to send the ingredients if they are not on the website.

----------


## Argentra

You got your for FREE???  :Surprised:  I hate you.  :Very Happy: 

I got my little guy off CL as well, but still paid $50. Hey, that's about 50% off, so I'm fine with it!

As for the chips... They should be alright, but be sure to keep an eye on your skink to make sure the chips aren't annoying them in any way (i.e. dust and pieces in the eyes and mouth). I get shaved aspen from Petsmart - the Kaytee brand or a new green label stuff (can't recall the name). Just make sure the pieces are more shaving shaped than long and slim and you're good to go.

As soon as I get my chameleon (SOON I hope...darn cage) I'll have more protein types in the house to offer the skink.  :Smile:  I like the sound of that brittle, but you're right that I wouldn't want to spend that much and find he doesn't like it. I shall certainly send my address and be eternally grateful for the sending of a small sample.  :Very Happy: 

I've only personally kept a BTS for about a month now... but I've cared for them before.  :Smile:  When I worked at the zoo, we had a pair of Northerns in the education department that were practically considered mine.  :Smile:  Those two were the greatest lizards EVER, and I instantly fell in love. I never had one of my own before, though, because A) they cost way too much to get full price. B) they need space that I didn't have. But I adored those two at the zoo. The female would never stay in my arms and preferred to ride up on the back of my neck as I walked around the trailer.  :Smile:

----------


## snakelady

From what I've read, your diet sounds great, Melissa. The aspen chips sound good. The zoo by me keeps theirs in a sandy mixture of some sort but they are going for the natural look.

Angentra, that's awesome that you got one. Did I miss that post? I knew you wanted one. I'm hoping to get one in the next year or so. They are darn expensive.

----------


## pdizzy

From my experience (currently owning 16 BTS), I love Cypress mulch.  I get my bags from Lowes or Ace Hardware and it works great!  It is cheap, smells good, holds humidity well, and the skinks can easily burrow in it.

I dont handle all of my guys everyday, but each one usually gets handled atleast once a week.  They dont seem to mind one way or the other.  I honestly think it is more for the owners and not the skinks.

As for diet, I have chosen to go the easier route.  I have talked with several large BTS breeders in the US and have started to follow the diet they use with no problems.  I feed once to twice a week with adults.  THey get canned dog food, veggies, and sometimes fruit, but not always.  I also have Mazuri Iguana diet that I mix into the "Meat Loaf".  I also had supplements.  I have been using this diet for over a year now with no problems.  The breeders I have talked with have used it for 10+ years with excellent results.  I used to follow BTS.net's caresheet about diet when I had one or two, but now I cant.  I have also seen several BTS from people that have kept them on that diet for years and IMO, they are TOO thin!  BTS need more meat than veggies, IMO.

----------


## Argentra

> Angentra, that's awesome that you got one. Did I miss that post? I knew you wanted one. I'm hoping to get one in the next year or so. They are darn expensive.


I know they're pricey... which is why it took so long for me to get one.  :Smile: 

Here's the thread:
http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...e+tongue+skink

And here's the pictures:
http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=83128


Pdizzy: might you PM me that diet (specifics, amounts, etc.)? I always like to see different options that work.  :Smile:

----------


## pdizzy

I can send you a pm if you would like, but the diet is pretty much like i described lol.  I take canned dog food (the minced works the best IMO), thaw out some frozen veggies and greens, or add fresh.  I use what I have on hand.  I just mix that all up in a large bowl and dish it out.  I will ad calcium to every feeding and multi-vitamin every other.  I feed adults about once a week.  Babies are almost daily and juvies about 2 times a day.  I just feed on paper plates for ease of cleaning.  I just dish it up and see how much they eat.  If they dont eat it all, i cut back the next feeding.  If they eat it all, I will give them more and increase the amount the next feeding.

----------


## musicnyc25

i have had my blue tongue skink for 11 years now, i keep her on carefresh bedding she loves to burrow under it.  as for feeding i give her dog food but mix in kale, collard greens and mustard greens, and as a treat ill give her mealworms.  To me BTS are the best lizards you can get mine loves to be handled and when i let her out to walk around the room if im sitting on the couch watchuing tv she will actually try to climb up my leg and loves to sit on the couch next to me as i watch tv

----------


## tjones

Sorry i have alot of questions,
Where did can i get a BTS, where did you get yours, what shows have them that are in the Midwest, Does All Animal Expo have them, what are some breeders???

----------

